# Der Lago ruft



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2007)

ich hör ihn schon.

Wie in der Mail angekündigt, hier der Austausch- und Infothread für alle, die mit zum Lago düsen. 

Habe schon per Mail ne FG-Änderung reinbekommen, die ich noch hier verewigen werde (Danke für den Hinweis, Aju).

Außerdem Info für Adelheid: Dein EZ ist gesichert!


----------



## aju (19. Mai 2007)

Dann mache ich doch hier mal den Anfang:

Die Fahrgemeinschaft Bumble, Christoph und aju wird schon gegen 9 Uhr morgens vor Ort sein.
Ich möchte die frühe Ankunft nutzen, um schon mal einige neue Trails für die Touren in den folgenden Tagen zu erkunden. Bumble und Christoph werden es wohl erst mal etwas ruhiger angehen lassen und nicht gleich aufs Bike steigen.

Grüße aus Darmstadt
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (19. Mai 2007)

aju schrieb:


> Dann mache ich doch hier mal den Anfang:
> 
> Die Fahrgemeinschaft Bumble, Christoph und aju wird schon gegen 9 Uhr morgens vor Ort sein.
> Ich möchte die frühe Ankunft nutzen, um schon mal einige neue Trails für die Touren in den folgenden Tagen zu erkunden. Bumble und Christoph werden es wohl erst mal etwas ruhiger angehen lassen und nicht gleich aufs Bike steigen.
> ...



"... schon mal einige neue Trails ..." Mit 'nem Fahrrad? Äscht Super Kuhl!


----------



## Bumble (19. Mai 2007)

aju schrieb:


> Bumble und Christoph werden es wohl erst mal etwas ruhiger angehen lassen und nicht gleich aufs Bike steigen.



*Der Haustrail sollte schon drin sein am Ankunftstag  

Ansonsten werden wir erst mal den Jet-Lag mit 2-3 Bier wegspülen und am Sonntag zur ersten fetten Tour starten.

Grüßchen
Bumble
*


----------



## mathias (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Thomas,

Marion hat mir eben Deinen Flyer weitergeschickt (Anscheinend schreibst Du mir nicht mehr  ). 

Wie dem auch sei  wir freuen uns mal wieder am Klassiker teilzunehmen. Besonders freue ich mich auf Cappo und Eis beim unfreundlichen Wirt am Ledrosee.

Bis Samstag.
Mathias

P.S. Mit der dicken Betty haste ja nun endlich den richtigen Partner.


----------



## 's Silke (21. Mai 2007)

Juchhu, nur noch 5 Tage  ...

Bei uns ist es noch nicht raus, wann wir fahren. Angepeilt ist die Freitagnacht, aber es kommt darauf an, ob Frank Freitag schon frei bekommen kann... 

Wie auch immer: Wir sehen uns am Samstag, und ich freu mich auch schon ein bisschen  


Silke


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Mai 2007)

's Silke schrieb:


> ein bisschen
> 
> 
> Silke



ein bisschen? i werd scho ganz narrisch


----------



## Bettina (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Ihr Glücklichen,
ich habe hier noch die passenden Schoner rumliegen, bei Bedarf bitte abholen.

Oder besser gesagt Jens S. sagen wieviele er holen soll, denn er hat sich am Stammtisch schon bereit erklärt sie abzuholen,

Gruß Bettina


----------



## 's Silke (21. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> ein bisschen? i werd scho ganz narrisch



Najaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich steigere mich eben noch  

Jippieh, juchhu...


----------



## mathias (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Bettina,

fahrt doch einfach mit.  

Also der Jens S. (ver)braucht in so einer Woche schonmal 3-4 Sätze Protektoren Sollte einer übrig bleiben nehm ich ihn.

Grüße
Mathias 

Freu mich auch             Mist darf nur 15 Grafiken benutzen  PUH


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Mai 2007)

mathias schrieb:


> Sollte einer übrig bleiben nehm ich ihn.



...den Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (21. Mai 2007)

Genau! Oder willst Du .......


----------



## Mr. Hide (21. Mai 2007)

mathias schrieb:


> Genau! Oder willst Du .......



Nein, ich habe die älteren Rechte 

Ja die Protektoren muss ich noch holen, aber da ich ja meine eigenen habe, brauche ich für mich  nur noch 4 paar Clubprotektoren


----------



## matthias2003 (21. Mai 2007)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe die älteren Rechte
> 
> Ja die Protektoren muss ich noch holen, aber da ich ja meine eigenen habe, brauche ich für mich  nur noch 4 paar Clubprotektoren




Einen Satz Protektoren würd ich auch nehmen, wenn der Jens die mitbringt!  Ich hab ja auch ein Sturz"Vorzugsrecht"


----------



## Bettina (21. Mai 2007)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe die älteren Rechte
> 
> ...



Also verstehen muss ich ja wohl nicht alles, oder?!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. Mai 2007)

Jaaa. Auch will. Also mein Vorschlag an Jens: der Uwe läßt seinen Kasten Weizenbier zu Hause (der hatte in der Pfalz schon genug von dem Zeug) und dafür nimmst Du einfach alle Protektoren mit und bekommst von uns ein Effeweizen am Lago  ??!!

@ all: wir dürften so gegen 13:00Uhr am Ledrosee eintreffen 

@ das langsamere M: wußte gar nicht, daß Du in Wiesbaden wohnst   oder ist mir da was entgangen  ? Also schnell ändern oder Scheidung droht  !!!

@ s'Silke: schön Euch mal wieder zu sehen und damit Ihr's wißt: der Koch im Maroni ist allzeits bereit.....hihihihi.... müßt Ihr noch nicht verstehen, das kommt noch   .

Bis Samstag  

Marion


----------



## 's Silke (21. Mai 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> @ s'Silke: schön Euch mal wieder zu sehen und damit Ihr's wißt: der Koch im Maroni ist allzeits bereit.....hihihihi.... müßt Ihr noch nicht verstehen, das kommt noch   .




Hallo Marion  

Ja, wenn wir es nicht schaffen, zusammen zu biken, nachdem wir ja nun seit fast einem Jahr quasi Nachbarn sind, fahren wir halt mal an den Ledrosee, um uns zu sehen...  . Toll  !!!
Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass wir uns dieses Jahr noch einmal hier sehen  .

Oh, oh, Du machst mich neugierig, wa den Maroni-Koch betrifft... sooooo schlimm kotz: ) wirds doch hoffentlich nicht werden    ???


LG Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (22. Mai 2007)

Moin moin,

der Jens Matthias und ich fahren gegen 04:00 los . Bei evt. tollem Wetter werden wir eine "Anfahrtstour" am Reschenpaß oder ähnlich einplanen  . Je nachdem sind wir gegen 13.00 - 19.00 Uhr da (klare Aussage, wat ).

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Frühstücksproviant aus? Wie die letzten Jahre? sprich: jeder bringt für die ersten 2 Tage selbst was mit?

Außerdem wird Jens wahrscheinlich ein Laptop mitnehmen, damit auch dieses Jahr das Frühstück bei "Black Hawk Down" oder "Doom" auf den Tag einstimmt     .

Gruß
Nicolas


----------



## fully olli (22. Mai 2007)

Servus, guden Tach,

Achim und ich werden uns auch gegen 4 Uhr auf  die Socken machen.
Mal sehen wo wir unseren Zwischenstop  machen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. Mai 2007)

's Silke schrieb:


> Hallo Marion
> 
> Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass wir uns dieses Jahr noch einmal hier sehen  .
> 
> ...



Klar sehen wir uns dieses Jahr auch hier - falls Ihr den Maroni-Koch überlebt   . Nein keine Angst, wird schon nicht so schlimm werden. Ihr habt ja in Eurer Luxushütte sogar nen Pool. Echt cool. Alles purer Neid meinerseits  .

Na dann vergeßt mal Eure Räder nicht  .

Bis Samstag,

Marion


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Mai 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> der Koch im Maroni ist allzeits bereit...



seit unserem Besuch dort (1995 oder so) folgende Umwidmung:

1. der Koch ist allzeit *breit* (hat sogar mal einer auf'm Reklameschild so geändert  

2. das Hotel heisst im beinharten Volksmund "Marodi" 

Aber laut Mario soll ein neuer Pächter drauf sein und alles sei erheblich besser geworden. 

Falls Ihr Euch  mal aus Eurem Luxus-Whirlpool-TEmpel befreien könnt, begebt Euch doch mal mit dem Fußvolk zum Wagenrad-Essen...


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Mai 2007)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Frühstücksproviant aus? Wie die letzten Jahre? sprich: jeder bringt für die ersten 2 Tage selbst was mit?



so isses!


----------



## strandi (23. Mai 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Der Haustrail sollte schon drin sein am Ankunftstag
> 
> Ansonsten werden wir erst mal den Jet-Lag mit 2-3 Bier wegspülen und am Sonntag zur ersten fetten Tour starten.
> 
> ...



Genau so sieht das nämlich aus   
Freu mich schon riesig drauf mal wieder echte Berge zu haben anstelle von Dünen 
Grüssle
Christoph


----------



## 's Silke (23. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> seit unserem Besuch dort (1995 oder so) folgende Umwidmung:
> 
> 1. der Koch ist allzeit *breit* (hat sogar mal einer auf'm Reklameschild so geändert
> 
> ...




Ach, Kinners. Ich hab Nicaragua überlebt, da ist das Hotel "Marodi" eine Lachnummer  !!!

Außerdem gibts dort sicher keine Pizza zum Frühstück, oder doch  ?! 
Und auf Pizza-Wagenräder bestehe ich! Natürlich sind wir dann dabei !!!


----------



## El Touro (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Jens und ich werden uns so gegen 3 Uhr auf die Socken machen, falls wir aus unseren halben fahrbaren Untersätzen was hinkriegen... Jens: Motorschaden, meinereiner: z.Z. nur 3 1/2 Zylinder, soll aber am Freitag gemacht werden  

Wir sehen uns am Lago 

Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Mai 2007)

's Silke schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts dort sicher keine Pizza zum Frühstück, oder doch  ?!


Kalt mit Aprikosenmarmelade *leckkker*


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Mai 2007)

aju schrieb:


> Dann mache ich doch hier mal den Anfang:
> 
> Die Fahrgemeinschaft Bumble, Christoph und aju wird schon gegen 9 Uhr morgens vor Ort sein.
> 
> ...



Ihr seid dann wohl die ersten. Wir kommen erst am frühen Nachmittag an. 
Könnt Ihr bitte von mario den Schlüssel in Empfang nehmen und auch die Schlüssel für Casa Dazio in der Agentur abholen? Wäre prima.

@ Adelheid: wir würden Dich unterwegs mehr oder weniger auflesen (ca. 6.30 Uhr). Kannst Du mich mal bitte anrufen auf 0178 / 78 555 62. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arina (24. Mai 2007)

So, Thomas,
es ist alles o.k. Ich bin am Sa, 26.5. um 6.30 Uhr (stimmte die Zeit?) an der  Hockenheimring-Raststätte wie abgesprochen. Meine Handy-Nummer gebe ich Dir noch durch.
Bis Samstag    
Adelheid


----------



## Werner (24. Mai 2007)

So, ihr Gardasee-FahrerInnen,

nur noch 2 Tage, dann ist es so weit!

Wünsche euch viel Spaß, Super-Trails, leckeres Essen und Trinken, gutes Wetter, sturzfreie Touren und eine gute Hin- und Rückfahrt.

Ach ja, und ab und an könnt ihr ja mal an uns denken, die wir hier die Trails pflegen.... 

Gruß...
... Werner


----------



## aju (24. Mai 2007)

@präsi: Den Schlüssel von Mario in Empfang nehmen sollte kein Problem sein. Wie und wo wir den Schlüssel für Casa Dazio bekommen, kannst Du mir ja noch mal mailen - ansonsten werden wir Dich dann auf dem Handy anrufen, wenn wir vor Ort angekommen sind.

Endlich, bald gehts los!!!!!!

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2007)

@ aju: Hab gerade mit Super-Mario telefoniert: der SchlÃ¼ssel wird auf unserem Haus stecken (wie immer). Er versucht noch, den SchlÃ¼ssel von Casa Dazio heute Abend abzuholen und legt ihn dann in unser Casa Pellegrini in die untere Wohnung. Sollte er den SchlÃ¼ssel nicht mehr abholen kÃ¶nnen, holt ihn doch bitte zÃ¼gig in der Agentur "Green Holiday", direkt an der HauptstraÃe in Molina. Ist auf meinen Namen oder auf Mario Pellegrini reserviert. Kaution (ich glaube 100 â¬) bekommst Du dann von mir zurÃ¼ck. 
Wenn was sein sollte, kÃ¶nnt Ihr auch Mario anrufen: 0039 3470798213
Legt den Dazio-SchlÃ¼ssel dann bitte in die Schublade in der unteren Pellegrini-Wohnung. Das verkÃ¼rzt die Suche.
Wenn Ihr losfahren solltet, deponiert bitte den Pellegrini-SchlÃ¼ssel an seinem Ã¼blichen Versteck (nix mehr wisse? schick ich Dir noch mal per SMS). 

@ arina: etwas Entwarnung. Wir werden wohl erst um 6.45 h an der RaststÃ¤tte Hockenheimring sein.

@ all: hab eben die WEttervorhersage angeschaut. Das sieht besser aus, als daheim! Maximal leicht bewÃ¶lkt bei 23-25 Grad die nÃ¤chsten Tage. MÃ¼ssen nur aufpassen, dass wir abends zeitig da sind, da es am Abend Ã¶fters Gewitter geben soll. D.h. dann auch am besten frÃ¼her starten.


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2007)

@ arina: danke für Handy-Nr!


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2007)

la dolce vita schlägt zurück:

die agentur hat unsere buchung vom casa dazio verdaddelt. aber wir haben schon was anderes gefunden. ca serena direkt am see. auch nicht schlecht. der schlüssel kann ab 10 in der agentur abgeholt werden, aju...


----------



## strandi (4. Juni 2007)

Moinchen!
Wollte nochmal allen Beteiligten ein fettes "Danke-Schön" auf diesem Wege übermitteln!  War ne super Tour, hab viele nette Leute kennengelernt und hatte einfach super viel Spass!
Schöne Grüsse aus dem Norden!
Christoph


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juni 2007)

Schön, dass es Dir trotz aller körperlichen Leiden Spaß gemacht hat  

Positive Nachricht für alle, die im "Outback" wohnen mussten:

Fürs nächste Jahr bin ich jetzt auf Nr. sicher gegangen und habe schon mal das Haus direkt über unserem dazugemietet = Casa Pellegrini + Casa Oasis!
Haben sogar nen Wiederholungstäter-Frühbucher-Rabatt bekommen 

Termin könnt Ihr auch schon mal vormerken, wenn Ihr wollt:

17.-24.05.08 (über Fronleichnam)


Ich bedanke mich bei der Gelegenheit ganz herzlich bei Euch für die lustige, angenehme, stressfreie Woche, die guten Köche, die lieben Tourkumpane, die wenigen Stürze und Pannen, die Freitag-Einladung, die ERfindung des Wii, die Golf-Sparringspartner  usw usw. 
(So macht organisieren Spaß!)


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. Juni 2007)

Auch von uns nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön. War mal wieder ziemlich pefekt  . Nur mit dem Wetterfrosch (=Herbert) mußt Du vorher noch ein Bierchen trinken gehen...  

... und wir hätten nächtes Jahr dann gerne wieder das gleiche Zimmer oben hinten rechts.... ERSTER!!!! (Ätsch Achim  ).

Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen (!) und warmen (!) Hofheim

Die Rocky M&Ms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich sag einfach nur  
und wenn wir nächstes Jahr alle zusammen wohnen:   
Hat trotz Sauwetter sehr viel Spass gemacht!! Der Wii-Boxmuskelkater kam bei mir übrigens am Samstag Abend und hält noch an, ...

Ein schneefreies Garda2008
Matthias


----------



## arina (5. Juni 2007)

Danke an alle, 
die mir hilfreich zur Seite standen (Fahrdienst, Panne, Brille suchen, Handy bedienen ... ) und last not least mit denen ich die Traumtouren meines Lebens gemacht habe.    

Adelheid


----------

